# Mozart's Most Personal and Emotional Works



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

It's been a while since I've posted about Mozart here, but now I find him too impersonal for a lot of his work. The 40th and 41st Symphonies come to mind as true genius.


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

This ensemble/chorus strikes me as dramatic, somewhat reminiscent of the requiem he worked on in the same year.




Deh conservate, oh Dei


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

hammeredklavier said:


> This ensemble/chorus strikes me as dramatic, somewhat reminiscent of the requiem he worked on in the same year.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I prefer instrumental music, but that was nice.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Captainnumber36 said:


> It's been a while since I've posted about Mozart here, but now I find him too impersonal for a lot of his work. The 40th and 41st Symphonies come to mind as true genius.


You must be kidding right, even his very early works standing strong trough time.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Rogerx said:


> You must be kidding right, even his very early works standing strong trough time.


it’s never lacking to a great degree with him I feel, but surely you’ll agree some is more realized than others.


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

Nope. Music doesn't have to be right in your face to be intensely personal.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Animal the Drummer said:


> Nope. Music doesn't have to be right in your face to be intensely personal.



I didn't say it did. PC21Mvt.2 is a great example of something slow and pretty that I think is great.


----------



## Waehnen (Oct 31, 2021)

The G minor String Quintet K516 is what somehow 'revealed' Mozart to me. If I remember correctly, his father Leopold had died before he composed it.


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

Captainnumber36 said:


> I didn't say it did. PC21Mvt.2 is a great example of something slow and pretty that I think is great.


"Some is more realised than others" sounds that way to me.


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

Waehnen said:


> The G minor String Quintet K516 is what somehow 'revealed' Mozart to me. If I remember correctly, his father Leopold had died before he composed it.


Yeah, but the first work he entered into Verzeichnis aller meiner Werke after hearing the news of his father's death I believe was Ein musikalischer Spaß


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Waehnen said:


> The G minor String Quintet K516 is what somehow 'revealed' Mozart to me. If I remember correctly, his father Leopold had died before he composed it.



I didn't recognize it by name, but was humming the melody to mvt 1 of this work before putting it on. It's quite famous, right?


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

My understanding of the OP is that it confesses a cooling in response to the Classical era.


----------



## HansZimmer (11 mo ago)

Captainnumber36 said:


> It's been a while since I've posted about Mozart here, but now I find him too impersonal for a lot of his work. The 40th and 41st Symphonies come to mind as true genius.


I don't know if it's personal, but Mozart composed the violin sonata No. 21 after the death of his mother. It doesn't sound so sad and dramatic to my ears, but some persons think that the usage of the minor key (Mozart has only a few works in minor keys) might reveal the mood he had when he was composing the piece.


----------

